# Dollymix's MAC Collection



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi there, I just thought I would post my MAC collection. It is not as huge as some oh you guys lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 x Ive been collecting since maybe May last year but anyways here yous go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and sorry for the huge pics they are not going any smaller x


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Feb 5, 2008)

Great Collection!


----------



## mena22787 (Feb 6, 2008)

what're ur blushers?


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 6, 2008)

lovely collection


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mena22787* 

 
_what're ur blushers?_

 
Top row from left to right is Afterdusk, Frankly Scarlett and Dollymix. Bottom row from left to right is Trace Gold and Well Dressed, my fave is Afterdusk as you can probz tell x


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 6, 2008)

Great collection!  I love how you're shadows are colorful!!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## user68 (Feb 6, 2008)

I love all your cheek stuff!!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 6, 2008)

very nice versatile collection! You're on your way....


----------



## nunu (Feb 6, 2008)

lovely collection


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice collection !!


----------



## n_c (Feb 6, 2008)

You've got a great collection...the brushes are good ones too.


----------



## frocher (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice collection.


----------



## prettygirl (Feb 6, 2008)

all the colors you got are so pretty


----------

